# Caught red handed (or white splotched)



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I stepped away from the counter for less than 3 seconds to grab some vanilla extract and came back to my little Neelix looking like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth!

*"Why no mommy, I would never stick my face in the bowl of cookie mix you were making up. I swear!!"*


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahah that's so cute. Panther is the same with the bench. He knows he is not allowed up but does it anyway if I turn my back. Then when I catch him, he looks at me with the most confused and innocent face as if he has no idea how he got there.

This was his latest attack :s


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is so cute! Neelix is just like Shadow, always "helping" Mommy in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

ugh! Neelix does the same thing as Panther. Instead of just eating one or two outright he has to NIBBLE on ALL of them, making them completely useless!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my!! Pepper did that to a batch of Blueberry muffins!! Though she did make her way through half of a Jumbo muffin at the time. Then looked at me with a look that said "The dogs did it" 

Yeah if they did.. there wouldn't have been anything left!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Oh Neelix! Powdered your nose! What a look!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Too cute! Cookie dough is very flattering on him. You should let him wear it more often.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That Neelix is a handful!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol, he must have devoured one, paper and all, since I made 12 and could only find 11. He nibbled the whole top of a cake once as well, and removed all the meat from a sausage roll that was covered and cooling on the bench... leaving pastry all over the floor. I will learn one day not to leave things on the bench!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Our microwave broke over a year ago...and yet we still keep it. It is the 'cat proof' cooling box. Very useful!

I can't leave flour unattended at ALL. Every time I turn my back Doran jumps onto the counter and gets into the bin right up the his elbows! The naughty monster. Luckily, I have learned to ALWAYS put the lid back on the bin. So instead, he goes for the light dusting of flour on whatever I'm making. *sigh* I don't know what it is, but flour drives him crazy. He obviously wants to be a baker when he grows up, lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My spare bedroom has become my proofing room for breads. I can't leave bread dough ANYWHERE near Neelix and instead of locking him up in that room (it's 'his' room) I turn the heat up to 80 and put my bread on the bookcase in there to proof...then shut the door.

My microwave is always PACKED with stuff I'm hiding from the cats. It's not just Neelix, if I have any sort of potato chip in the house Book will find them and rip open the bag, he LOVES potato chips (and heaven forbid I buy salt and vinegar ones, he figured out how to open the toaster oven to get to those). I use the bread machine ever few days on the dough cycle so I keep that on the counter and it holds food too.

My mother's biggest complaint when she visits is that she has to empty out all the appliances if she wants to use them... oh and stand their to guard the food until she's done and puts everything back.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha, I should have known in not the only one hiding stuff in the microwave. Lol! 
Neelix is too cute with his powdered nose. Lol


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I do sourdough bread too Krissy, and the microwave makes an AWESOME proofing box. Professional bakers have fancy-schmancy proofing boxes...I use hot water in a glass and the microwave XD Works like a charm. Our microwave has an extra-large compartment, so it'll even hold my big bowl with two loaves of bread worth of dough!

I usually do my second proof (with shaped loaves) overnight in the fridge anyways, so no difference there. The first proof I'll do in the microwave (proofing box  ) if I need a really warm temp because our house can be pretty drafty. If it's summer I stick the dough in the oven for safe-keeping...with a note on the stove because of course. (Guess how many bread-making lessons I've learned the heard way! lol)


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL that is hilarious! His face looks so innocent, like "She will never guess..." too bad that white dust gave you away, Neelix!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is so cute! OMG, when did he get so big! He's not a little baby anymore  They grow so fast.


----------

